# Rough Clipped Paddock Pics of My 2008 Foals



## Jill (Jul 10, 2008)

One of these days, Harvey and I will collaborate and get some posed pictures of our foals, but for now, here are some shots he got on the 4th and I got just this morning






We rough clipped the babies on July 4th. Very rough clipped, but it only took about 15 minutes per baby





We'll try for fancier and better shots later but for now -- here's what we've got to share





Thanks for looking at these girls and guy. We love them so much we can hardly stand it ... I bet you all know what I mean





*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Buckskin Filly – Expected To Mature @ 32”

By Little Kings Big City Buck (Sire of National Champions, Son of Buckeroo)

Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)

















[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Greying Dark Bay Dun -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King

















*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grey-Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 32”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King
















PS, gotta share a little bit of Super D, a/k/a Erica's Gone and DunIT. DunIT is daddy to Ducky and Passion. Not in any kind of show shape, dirty, over grown bridle path but still someone I love to look at and play with. Just SOOOO much personality inside of him


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice, Jill - VERY nice!!!!!





Liz R.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow I cant beleive the extream amount of difference in gray color between Dun Its two foals.

Your filly is how my once black appy foal is looking now. Of coarse she is appy and not grey but I do love those grey horses. Cant way until my girl foals.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jul 10, 2008)

very pretty!!!!! I like them all but really like Passion....


----------



## Mona (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice babies Jill. Looks like you were scared to shave Passion's star off!



I am guessing it was to show the star for registration purposes??


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks, Everyone









Ashley and anyone else who might know, do you think it's possible Ducky is sabino, vs. greying? His dam has white spots on her neck and body which I was told is an indication of sabino (is a Reflection daughter with blaze and partial blue eye). Initially, I thought for sure the white hairs all over mean he's going grey (which I'd love), but he never got goggles and my 2003 colt is red sabino roan and his coat did just like the Duck's, so I'm unsure what color Ducky's aiming towards???

Mona, nah... Passion shed off on her head by herself with that inverted V by the star. All I did on the foals was neaten up the lower part of their heads and didn't clip their heads -- was just trying to have it be a short, non frustrating experience for them (and for H and myself). It was really the first time they'd been haltered and restrained.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 10, 2008)

Jill, they are just great and im trying to dedice which i like most



....but i cant possibly pick a faverite



:wub.




Covergirl




Passion




Ducky

How could i not



Super D too!!

As you can see, i



them


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 10, 2008)

They grow up so fast



Looking good


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking good, Jill!



I bet those babies are much more comfortable after their quick clips also!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 10, 2008)

Forgot to add your rough clip job is far better then mine. I dont have a working little clippers but the kids were getting hot so they got the cow clippers to there bodies. They have hairy legs and heads, except the eyes and nose where they have shed.

I have my moms horses here and I am just in awe with her foal. I really really like him, and if he is around here still in the spring he is going to make a kick butt gelding for me to show.


----------



## horsehug (Jul 10, 2008)

They are really beautiful babies, Jill )

Great clp jobs also for rough clips!

Susan O.


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 10, 2008)

Jill, that Dunit has sure grown into a neat little guy. I love him and his personality DEFINITELY shines thru! How tall is he? Are you planning a driving career for him? He would look marvelous in harness.

Your babies are darling! I am especially partial to Cover Girl. Ducky has definitely got the butt high growing spurt going on there! LOL! Cute, cute, cute!

In order to have a true fading gray, one of the parents has to be gray. So if neither parent is a fading gray, you got yourself a sabino! I have a couple of those...both Alladdin and Flirt have sabino roaning throughout their coats.

Congrats on a nice first foal crop! You "Dun" good!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 10, 2008)

Jill,

Very nice looking foals. I love cover girl very pretty filly.


----------



## minih (Jul 10, 2008)

Loved the pictures of your babies, but I liked that last picture of Dun It best!



Nice shot.

On a side note, I am at work and usually I can not get pictures here because most people use sites that are not allowed----shutterfly is always good to come thru but I have to post a link---where are you keeping your pictures? I like being able to see them here.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice foal crop there Jill!!



Can't wait to see their possed pics.


----------



## Adela (Jul 10, 2008)

Lovely foals and daddy! I love buckskins and grullos


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 10, 2008)

beautiful babies but I bet you cant tell your little Cover Girl is my favorite since I dont like dilutes or anything...(ok I love them)


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 10, 2008)

Your babies are growing up super!!!

Congrats!

~Sandy


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 10, 2008)

They're all looking good, but I think Passion is my favorite--she just gets prettier every time I see her!


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 10, 2008)

Very pretty babies and btw I love the name Ducky its sooo dang cute!


----------



## maplegum (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW JIll, haven't they grown!






I've been anxious to see pics of Ducky and you haven't let me down. I really like this little 'bum high' guy. Maybe cause it's his cheeky personality that shines through. I'm partial to the naughty boys.





His colour has me stumped! It's quite usual but I'm sure someone on here would be able to help.

The little ladies are beautiful. What a special little bunch-o-babies you have.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## Ferin (Jul 10, 2008)

They are all beautiful Jill! And you gotta love DunIt. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Linda K (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Jill,

I really like cover girl. Such a pretty face. Are you going to show her?

Linda


----------



## minie812 (Jul 10, 2008)

I SECOND THAT...COVER GIRL IS


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 10, 2008)

Just love all your babies and of course DunIt. It looks like Cover Girl was enjoying her new found skin. Very very nice!


----------



## fancyappy (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful babies . I can see why you love them so much. I would too.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice Jill,,,,,,you have every right to be proud!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 10, 2008)

They are all so gorgeous!

I still love Ducky the most, he has the cutest saucy face.

I'm liking Passion too, she has a very sweet and kind face.

Oh heck, I think they are all beautiful. Are you sure Ducky doesn't want to move to Ontario?


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, everyone



The babies are so much fun!!! The idea (IDEA) had been to sell all but one foal this year. Well, H and I are too attached to do that right now



At least we are on the same side of that choice



It's just a great feeling to have them, play with them, see them growing, etc.



Plus, we're excited about showing our own / homebred babies next year!!!







ClickMini said:


> Jill, that Dunit has sure grown into a neat little guy. I love him and his personality DEFINITELY shines thru! How tall is he? Are you planning a driving career for him? He would look marvelous in harness.
> 
> In order to have a true fading gray, one of the parents has to be gray. So if neither parent is a fading gray, you got yourself a sabino! I have a couple of those...both Alladdin and Flirt have sabino roaning throughout their coats.
> 
> Congrats on a nice first foal crop! You "Dun" good!


DunIT is 31" if you ask me. Ask him and he's 17hh. Not sure that I will train him to drive. I love having the geldings for that but of all my horses, his way of moving makes me smile the most!

Also, DunIT is grey (grey-grullo) and that's where Passion got it for sure and I think Ducky as well, however, his dam's sabino and my 2003 sabino foal "colored" in the same way so I'm not totally sure what Ducky's got in the works







minih said:


> Loved the pictures of your babies, but I liked that last picture of Dun It best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just use my own website



Each horse has it's own directory online and I upload pictures to their directories as I get them







Linda K said:


> Hey Jill,
> 
> I really like cover girl. Such a pretty face. Are you going to show her?
> 
> Linda


Yep!!! AND I cannot wait. Not sure if we will show her ourselves, or send her out... We want to show all the babies next season













dreaminmini said:


> They are all so gorgeous!
> 
> I still love Ducky the most, he has the cutest saucy face.
> 
> ...


Now that would be a hard sale



Harvey might divorce me. Ducky is our favorite, for how funny he is. He's got a case of Dune Buggy Butt (butt high) right now but of course will out grow it, and his mom milks like a world champion dairy cow, so he's a porker, too. But, he's just such a ham bone and so smart. I am going to have him gelded this fall and show him next season. One of my goals for breeding was a really nice home bred gelding to take out an show





Thanks again, everyone









Your comments always make me feel good


----------



## Getitia (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations on a lovely foal crop



They grow up way too fast ............


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good Jill


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you, Getitia and Desiree


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 11, 2008)

They are ALL Gorgeous

But that Ducky! What a Ham



I LOVE him

LOVE DunIt too!


----------



## uwharrie (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful!

I just LOVE DunIt!! he sure produces pretty babies!


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you











DunIT is a big part of my heart


----------



## nootka (Jul 12, 2008)

Gorgeous, Jill!

Liz


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, Liz





And I can't wait to see YOUR 2009 foals


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jul 13, 2008)

Fantastic foal crop Jill, love them all!

DunIt is so very handsome.





Saw Maddie's 2007 colt at the MMHC show a couple

weeks ago, Jolene had him looking like a million bucks,

Maddie passes on those extra tippy ears!

Cathy


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, Cathy









I'd love to see Maddie's 2007 colt! I saw a picture of him as a foal, not not anything recent. I bet he's something else!!!



:wub


----------

